
Mastodon.social is an open-source Twitter competitor that’s growing like crazy - pimterry
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/4/15177856/mastodon-social-network-twitter-clone
======
pimterry
While [https://Mastodon.social](https://Mastodon.social) registrations are
closed to keep the site up during the flood, it's all open-source and
federated, so you can equivalently join
[https://mastodon.club](https://mastodon.club) or
[https://mastodon.xyz](https://mastodon.xyz) instead, and still communicate
perfectly well with mastodon.social users (or other GNU Social
implementations).

------
detaro
Parallel discussion of another article about Mastodon:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14034674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14034674)

